#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Looking for Condo

## CB79

Looking for a furnished 1 bedroom condo with a kitchen and preferably a swimming pool to rent for 2, possibly 3, months from early November onwards. Centrally located would be a bonus but not essential.

Anyone with any details please pm.

Thanks

CB

----------

